# xHP Flashtool Transmission Tune



## lawlknight (Sep 13, 2016)

I had a Stage 2 tune done by Malone Tuning so I got a Stage 2 transmission tune done by xHP to go with it. Haven't seen much on this forum about transmission tunes but I feel like it was well worth the money spent. The drive-ability and shifts are much smoother than they were before. It also displays what gear you're in whether you in D,S,or M. If you already have an Android device and a OBDII cable it's fairly cheap. I didn't have any of that that so I probably invested about $400 total (Samsung Galaxy Tab A, Bimmer Geeks cable, USB to USB micro adapter, xHP Super License), but I have the ability to re-flash the TCU as often as I want.

https://www.xhpflashtool.com/


----------



## Blown540 (Feb 8, 2019)

*xHP Transmission Tune*

I am really interested in the XHP transmission tune and just wondered if you could give us some feedback? Are you still running it and is it performing like you said earlier? THANKS for any up-dates, Jim in TN


----------



## lawlknight (Sep 13, 2016)

I totaled the X5 last month, but I was running the tune the whole time. No issues and I would never have considered going back to stock software. The only "negative" I could find wasn't anything with the tune itself. If you put it in sport mode, but drive casually, shifts can seem rough. If you drive "sporty" while in sport mode, it's perfect.

I have a 2006 Z4 3.0i and a 2012 750i, unfortunately xHP doesn't seem to have a map for either, or else I'd definitely do the transmission tune again.


----------



## Blown540 (Feb 8, 2019)

*THANK YOU for the UP--Dates*

Sorry you totaled your Car, but THANKS for the quick reply and also thinking about trying the XDelete Tune also and try rear wheel drive only option. I have been reading reviews about the XDelete and then I saw the Transmission Tune you had there also and you have really helped me! THANKS again, Jim in TN


----------



## Nyc Dito (Jun 11, 2015)

I too have XHP trans (their tuning license is needed) but with Rod Sutphins tune and XDelete. Love them both and have had no issues for about 15k miles. I actually did XDelete first and have kept it in RWD mode almost 100% of the time since. 

the trans tune (or Sutphins tune) hits the nail on the head for these diesels. I would definitely suggest those interested to try it..im pretty sure you wont go back to the stock file. I dont drive in "Sport" mode most of the time, but when i do .. :thumbup: .. For my highway cruising and passing Drive mode does pretty well 

I have no comparison between Sutphins tune and XHP. I went straight with Sutphins from the start.


----------



## raq1025 (May 12, 2011)

I have the xHP tune on my 2011 335d. I have all three maps but have only tried the middle map. I love it. It transformed the car. I usually drive in normal D now. Prior to the tune, it was Sport or manual. In D, it's nearly perfect. In Sport, it's a little harsh on the 1-2, possibly 2-3 shift if you're going easy on the throttle. If you're hammering it, it's fine. Never going back.


----------

